# Squeaking brake (hopefully)



## stillborn (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm driving a '93 Quest and I've been hearing a squeaking from the front left side the last couple of days. Its loud at low speed, and stops when the brake is depressed. I'm hoping its just the brake pads warning indicator. What do you think?


----------



## spikus1969 (Dec 31, 2004)

*pads*

pop them out and have a look at the pads mate then you might know and put
your mind at rest that it is not the pads


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check the pads. My brakes started squealing like that when it was worn out


----------

